# Crosstown Dancer



## TJP (21 June 2013)

My mare has tootled off to the stud this morning as she is due in 2 weeks.  She is in foal to Crosstown Dancer & I was wondering if anyone else has had any Crosstown babies this year?  She had a foal by Templebready Fear Bui last year and massive in comparison to this time last year.  Fingers crossed for another colt  
I haven't been on here for a while as I have been feeling a bit  about horses.  I had my big lad put down recently but today the lady has gone to stud (fingers crossed all goes well) & I have brought my French Buffet/Cloverhill 3 year old in to start breaking.  Going to start smiling about the horses again


----------



## Capriole (21 June 2013)

Haven't used him but wanted to commiserate about your big lad and wish you luck for your girl


----------



## capall na hÉireann (21 June 2013)

Not this year but I have a Crosstown Dancer youngster that I am breaking at the moment, lovely horse and talented.  Its a shame that Crosstown Dancer is gone now.


----------



## TJP (21 June 2013)

Thank you, feeling a little silly as sitting here in tears over another thread.  Anyhow, really excited to see what she produces


----------



## TJP (21 June 2013)

capall na hÉireann;11893527 said:
			
		


			Not this year but I have a Crosstown Dancer youngster that I am breaking at the moment, lovely horse and talented.  Its a shame that Crosstown Dancer is gone now.
		
Click to expand...

I am quietly excited to see what she produces but not counting the chickens just yet!! The mare is a talented TB with a few wins on the course but can be a bit quirky.  She has produced a lovely foal last year so fingers crossed.


----------



## Capriole (21 June 2013)

TJP said:



			Thank you, feeling a little silly as sitting here in tears over another thread.
		
Click to expand...

I saw. My horse has been gone a few years now but I still haven't done anything with the hair, was looking at that link at the keyrings.
Crosstown Dancer looks nice, haven't used him but I've had a look at him before.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2013)

Crosstown Dancer has left some very successful progeny, including stallion son, Avanti Amorous Archie, who stands in the UK and whose stock is also doing well.

It is a pity Crosstown Dancer's prolific heavyweight son, Loughern Dancing Lord is a gelding.  If you google Crosstown Dancers progeny, they are all, in the main, very nice tempered and successful in whatever sphere they compete in.


----------



## ritajennings (21 June 2013)

I bred 3 by Crosstown Dancer the eldest being a 12 years old RID Stallion his full gelding brother and their full sister all of them lovely horses with great temperaments , I wish you a long and happy life with you baby have fun :-£


----------



## ritajennings (21 June 2013)




----------



## mixedbreed (21 June 2013)

Does it count that my 3 yr old grand sire is crosstown dancer,


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2013)

mixedbreed said:



			Does it count that my 3 yr old grand sire is crosstown dancer,
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you, here is another youngster with Crosstown Dancer as grandsire.  She is an Avanti Amorous Archie 2 this time.  Chilled, kind and intelligent, ok she needs a makeover !


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 June 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Lucky you, here is another youngster with Crosstown Dancer as grandsire.  She is an Avanti Amorous Archie 2 this time.  Chilled, kind and intelligent, ok she needs a makeover !








Click to expand...

Yummy yummy yum !!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2013)

Thank you.  I love her, she is 2 going on 12 in her head.  This picture will make you laugh.  She had just been told off for being pushy.  This is her 'I hate you' look.  We did tell her tongue gestures are not appropriate for ladies.


----------



## mixedbreed (21 June 2013)

Adorable Alice she is a beautiful girl
 this is my chap he is 16.1 at 3 so hoping he makes 16.3/17 hh
at 4 months







last year as 2 year old







this one was a few weeks ago aged 3


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2013)

Cracking stamp, they all have that lovely eye.  Good luck for the future with him.


----------



## mixedbreed (21 June 2013)

yeah they all do they all seem to have a very kind and willing nature


----------



## ritajennings (21 June 2013)

Here are my three all pure bred by Crosstown Dancer 
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/scan0016.jpg.html?sort=3&o=292
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/GertyRoyal2008.jpg.html?sort=3&o=233
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/scan0038-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=17
And the Dam of all of them
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/threecounties2005.jpg.html?sort=3&o=20


----------



## mixedbreed (21 June 2013)

ritajennings said:



			Here are my three all pure bred by Crosstown Dancer 
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/scan0016.jpg.html?sort=3&o=292
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/GertyRoyal2008.jpg.html?sort=3&o=233
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/scan0038-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=17
And the Dam of all of them
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/threecounties2005.jpg.html?sort=3&o=20

Click to expand...

stunnnnnninnnnggggg!


----------



## capall na hÉireann (22 June 2013)

This is my Crosstown Dancer ID as a foal


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2013)

ritajennings said:



			Here are my three all pure bred by Crosstown Dancer 
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/scan0016.jpg.html?sort=3&o=292
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/GertyRoyal2008.jpg.html?sort=3&o=233
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/scan0038-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=17
And the Dam of all of them
http://s890.photobucket.com/user/ritajennings1949/media/threecounties2005.jpg.html?sort=3&o=20

Click to expand...

Proper horses, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2013)

capall na hÉireann;11896002 said:
			
		


			This is my Crosstown Dancer ID as a foal

What a lovely strong and correct foal, do you have pictures of him/her mature ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## capall na hÉireann (22 June 2013)

I sure do, when i put them up last night the pics came up very small.I will have another go tonight when i am at the laptop.


----------



## capall na hÉireann (22 June 2013)

I have others but they load up too small to view properly.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 June 2013)

Fabulous, he would not scare you cantering to a gate out hunting !


----------



## TJP (23 June 2013)

Some gorgeous horses. Archie is a real stunner.  CNH he looks very impressive.


----------



## capall na hÉireann (23 June 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fabulous, he would not scare you cantering to a gate out hunting !
		
Click to expand...

Funny, thank you.


----------



## TJP (2 July 2013)

Our little lady has arrived.  Lots of straightening out to do but we are delighted with her.


----------



## mixedbreed (2 July 2013)

Tjp she is lush!!!


----------



## ritajennings (2 July 2013)

Beautiful x


----------



## TJP (2 July 2013)

Thank you. I'm very pleased.


----------



## capall na hÉireann (3 July 2013)

Fantastic, very best of luck with her.


----------



## gadetra (3 July 2013)

Gorgeous foal, Capall na hÉireann lovely stuff there too.
Crosstown Dancer was a legend, and a legend in his own lifetime as well happily


----------



## Equestrian Fashion (3 July 2013)

Best of luck!


----------



## eventrider23 (4 July 2013)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TJP (4 July 2013)

Thank you everyone. She's getting some sun on her back today after being stuck inside due to rain yesterday.


----------

